# IGF LR3 On/Off



## lseactuary90 (Dec 11, 2022)

Planning to do IGF LR3 10 days on 5 days off
At 210lb now, trying to get to around 230lb.

Wondering if diet and training is on point, how many ‘cycles’ (10 day cycles) is realistic to get the muscle gain in looking for so I can order enough without my cycle breaking. 

Plan to take some AAS also like test in parallel.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 11, 2022)

What are you eating? How are you training? What other drugs are you using? What is their dosages? Are you using slin? Consider 30 day cycles of IGF, 30 On/30 Off... on the Off period cycle in pegylated MGF to help bring up a particular lagging muscle group.


----------



## lseactuary (Dec 11, 2022)

Diet: 3000 calories (only 1 whey shake, rest clean food), ~300g carb/protein, ~100g fat. On training days add Karbolyn during training sessions. Typically I keep an extra few protein bars or shakes around in case I get hungry. With MK677 I likely can easily add a meal getting up to 3500 calories steady.

Exercise: 4 days a week (3 with my friend who is a PT to push me). Mostly compound movements / barbell etc stuff. Typically I'm on the floor at the end tired.

Drugs: Test Sus 300mg/week, Tren E 200mg/week, 1 Arimidex / week (as I usually get slight gyno on tren), L-Cartinine 300mg/daily in the morning, MK677 12.5mg / day before bed, planned to add IGF LR3 100mcg 10 days on / 5 days off before workout directly in the muscle (10 days on would be 8 jabs basically, 4 per week before workout).

Debating if I should bother with Ipamorelin 500mcg Mon-Fri before bed also or the above is enough. I did consider Insulin but the expense is really high in the US for this. Also thinking to add YK11 10mg/daily (Mon-Fri) to help growth.


----------



## lseactuary (Dec 12, 2022)

@Adrenolin any thoughts?


----------



## mortadella (Dec 14, 2022)

lseactuary90 said:


> Planning to do IGF LR3 10 days on 5 days off


I've always done 6 weeks on, followed by 3-6 weeks off. Much better I think if you're doing other PEDs that need to be cycled. What's your reasoning for 10 days on 5 days off>? Seems pretty random.

Also, 20 lbs of LEAN muscle seems unrealistic in general. You might gain 10 if you're lucky/take enough stuff, but definitely not from IGF-1 LR3 alone. Fill up two buckets with 10 lbs of chicken breast each, you'll see what I mean.

Also make sure to get read LR3 as it's often fake.


----------



## lseactuary (Dec 16, 2022)

mortadella said:


> I've always done 6 weeks on, followed by 3-6 weeks off. Much better I think if you're doing other PEDs that need to be cycled. What's your reasoning for 10 days on 5 days off>? Seems pretty random.
> 
> Also, 20 lbs of LEAN muscle seems unrealistic in general. You might gain 10 if you're lucky/take enough stuff, but definitely not from IGF-1 LR3 alone. Fill up two buckets with 10 lbs of chicken breast each, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Also make sure to get read LR3 as it's often fake.


Got it. 
I think it was 10 days on / 5 days off to ensure my body had enough break to recover. 
Yup not just taking IFG-1 LR3 but the other compounds above too.


----------



## lseactuary (Dec 16, 2022)

I had to drop the MK677 as it was really affecting my sleep negatively. 

My trainer said I should do test + mast + winny and build some denser muscle first, then use other compounds to get bigger as he said I already have a decent size. 

Wondering if taking just IGF LR3 with the anabolics would yield a "thick muscle" type physique in parallel rather than not doing it at all?


----------



## lseactuary (Dec 16, 2022)

Question. My IGF LR3 comes in 1mg viles. If I add 2ml BAC water, and put it into 0.5cc (20 units) insulin injections, and I want to use 100mcg, then its basically 1 injection of 0.5cc before workout right? Is it best to jab in the arms always?


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 17, 2022)

lseactuary said:


> Question. My IGF LR3 comes in 1mg viles. If I add 2ml BAC water, and put it into 0.5cc (20 units) insulin injections, and I want to use 100mcg, then its basically 1 injection of 0.5cc before workout right? Is it best to jab in the arms always?


Like all the peptides, IGF-1 is systemic, most people pin bellyfat.


----------

